# Shibaura SD1400A-0 with LEO752B Engineer



## Joshua Reinhart (Jun 1, 2018)

Please help! I have a Shibaura SD1400A-0 with a LEO752B 2 cylinder diesel engine. When I try to start the engine, the start turns and the engine stop do to hitting something hard (engine, transmission, etc.). I can hand crank the engine 360 degrees clockwise and then it clinks, I can then hand crank the engine 360 degrees counter clockwise and I here the same clink. For the life of me, I cannot figure out what I am hitting within the engine or transmission. Is it simply that the PTO or transmission is engaged? I took the valve cover off and I was able to see 3 of four valve moving freely when I hand crank. The 4th valve moves very slightly prior to hitting the clink. The rocker arm and valve move freely but it seems like the push rod does not move much. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated? If anyone has any information (manuals) for the SD1400A-0 or LEO752B engine it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

MAN O MAN.. THATS a bummer.. Its gonna be AWFUL HARD to diagnose on the internet.. BUT.. the FIRST THING I would do is> remove the rocker arm assembly..
"I" would do it, AS AN ASSEMBLY & lay it down.. Then you can pull the push rods & see if they're bent & try to rotate the engine..


----------



## Joshua Reinhart (Jun 1, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> MAN O MAN.. THATS a bummer.. Its gonna be AWFUL HARD to diagnose on the internet.. BUT.. the FIRST THING I would do is> remove the rocker arm assembly..
> "I" would do it, AS AN ASSEMBLY & lay it down.. Then you can pull the push rods & see if they're bent & try to rotate the engine..


I will do it and let you know...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

there is a good possibility you have dropped a valve, the #4 valve you mention,-- have you had a look to see if the valve stem collets have let go in the top cap, or maybe the valve stem has broken and dropped the valve, when you remove the rocker assembly as the pump guy suggests, this will be come apparent then.

You can rule out the transmission and PTO if both are in neutral.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS what I was leaning towards too, Fred.. just ALOT easier to diagnose w/o all that "stuff" in the way.. lol
Josh> PLEASE use the proper tools.. it "looks like" the rockers are held down w/ an Allen screw?? Dollars to doughnuts, they're METRIC.. probably a 4 or 5 mm..
AND.. they're gonna be TIGHT.. so you'll need a hand impact driver and hammer & NOT just an ordinary Allen wrench.. IF you do use an Allen wrench, chances are, it'll strip & round off.
No sense in making it worse.. Good luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The tractor you have is nearly identical ti the Ford 1200. If you do not have a mechanical diagram of your engine, look here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50248ag9385

The little Fords would occasionally drop a prechamber from under one of the injectors, and it would roll down the intake and jam an intake valve.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. I was looking at the center of the studs..lol
The pictures are sideways & threw off my line of site..lol
You'll be ok w/ just some hand tools.. sorry for any scare..


----------



## Joshua Reinhart (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you all for your suggestions... I will be working on the tractor again soon


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> MAN O MAN.. THATS a bummer.. Its gonna be AWFUL HARD to diagnose on the internet.. BUT.. the FIRST THING I would do is> remove the rocker arm assembly..
> "I" would do it, AS AN ASSEMBLY & lay it down.. Then you can pull the push rods & see if they're bent & try to rotate the engine..


I have the same tractor. I need a manual too. I couldn't find a water pump, so I went to a electric water pump and fan.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

navymedic76 said:


> I have the same tractor. I need a manual too. I couldn't find a water pump, so I went to a electric water pump and fan.


The tractor is closely related to the Ford 1300 with the LEK752C. Not sure what the differences would be. 

I have a few manuals, but not this one in particular. 

SD1400 engine plate looks like this,









The engine plate could be LEO as in the lion or the as LE0752B with a zero in it. 
This is the fancy _S_ and Deluxe tractor. The engine is related to Ishikawajima that made engines like this back in that era. They became IHI in the 1980s and were later absorbed by Isuzu Motors. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IHI_Corporation 

The history on the tractor and the engine manufacture are found here:
https://oba-shima.mito-city.com/2021/09/19/shibaura_tractor_sd1400a/ 
and here


https://oba-shima.mito-city.com/2021/09/08/shibaura_tractor_sd1400/



It's a nice little SCUT. 

The engine is also in the SD1540 too. 

This is the only thing I have on that engine.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Thanks bud, my plate reads the same.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Any idea about a manual. LEK752c or LEO 752. THANKS I need a water pump.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

navymedic76 said:


> Any idea about a manual. LEK752c or LEO 752. THANKS I need a water pump.


Clueless on the SD1400A or B or D machines. 

I have the SD1500 manuals, different engine. I searched all of my Japan and Korean free manual sites and found nothing. When searching for manuals, the search engines mostly offer those spam/malware links. It's so annoying. Nothing ever turns up. 

Instead, search using this site for PDF manuals. Very rare a hit of spam/malware sites. 
PDF Search Engine - Your Free All-Internet PDF Finder (filesearchbox.com) 

I do have the Ford 1000s series repair manual in PDF. It's too large to post in the manual section on this site. It would help anyone with similar engines. This site has a 20Mb cap upload limit.


----------

